# Western Equitation...



## hunterjumper1998 (Feb 8, 2013)

I ride primarily english, but since my trainer and I are focusing on mainly flatwork this winter we've decided to do a few western lessons and do some barrel work because my mare seems to like that. She hates flatwork, however. I'm using the western saddle also for more security because she gets extremely bad. 
I want to improve my equitation so I'm not getting in her way. Right now I'm trying to get my heel down and we've realised that I've been pinching with my knees in my jumping saddle! Now with the western I'm trying to let the weight flow a bit more through my heel and stretch down a bit more. My leg also flies out in front of me and it's hard to bring it back when my pony gets "racy". 

Are there any exercises that you would recommend for fixing this? I already do a bunch of no-stirrup work in both saddles and bareback on the flat, i've been doing it since summer, which is tons of fun!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, I have a great one. First of all think toes up instead of heels down because it will help you in this exercise also have a groundsperson to help because you'll need it. Drop your stirrups and take off your spurs (or fashion something to resemble a loop with a weight on the bottom, sort of like a necklace), place (loop it over your toe) that on the top of your foot, now go ride balancing that on the top of your toes. Groundsperson to pick up the spur or whatever you are using every so often. Try to make it round the arena at every gait without dropping it. Good Luck!


----------



## hunterjumper1998 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oooh sounds fun! A game! Lol only me... I have my english spurs, but i'd have to put some weight on those little things! I'll have to do that next time i ride! 
Also, would you recommend this for a beginner lesson student to help her keep her heels down?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You can do it with English spurs and straps just as well, it's a tough, effective exercise I tell ya!


----------



## hunterjumper1998 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sounds like it! They have western equitation classes, don't they?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You bet they do, and horsemanship as well, equitation and horsemanship are judged on how well YOU ride.


----------



## hunterjumper1998 (Feb 8, 2013)

Does the horse have to have headset like they do in pleasure? I know they have to have the jog & lope and not trot/canter speeds, but I bet i could do walk/jog classes... hm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This is open shows right, not breed shows? At open shows, if your horse moves like they do in breed shows in pleasure, you will probably get the gate. A level topline is the ideal, too low or too high is penalized.


----------



## hunterjumper1998 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yup, open/schooling shows! I definitely do not have a breed show horse, I was just wondering because there's a few western classes at a winter series I'm attending that I might want to do. She's got a good headset at the trot after I work her a bit, but doesn't neck rein. Hopefully by the end of next year I'll be able to do some all-around stuff with her! 
Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

> I'm using the western saddle also for more security because she gets* extremely bad*.


Can you elaborate more on what you mean by this?




> My leg also flies out in front of me and it's hard to bring it back when my pony gets "racy".


That means you are bracing with your stirrups for balance, instead of using your seat and legs. However, the TYPE of the western saddle you ride in will make somewhat of a difference on where your leg hangs. For example, most barrel racing saddle do have the stirrups set slightly forward, because that's the position that works the best for barrel racing (for most people). So just keep in mind that the saddle design may not fully encourage that heel-hip-ear alignment, but you still shouldn't be bracing with the stirrups. 

You already do lots of "no stirrup" work and that's great. So when you do use the stirrups, visualize in your head and pretend you still don't have your stirrups. Envision "lengthening" your legs to make your heels touch the ground. Keep your weight back in the saddle, and use your thighs to keep your balance. 



> Does the horse have to have headset like they do in pleasure?


For horsemanship and western equitation, the rider is judged. So no the horse doesn't need to have a perfect western pleasure frame, but they do still need to be collected and travel correctly. If the horse doesn't travel nicely, that means the rider cannot effectively cue the horse, which will dock you. 

Watch this video as an example from the AQHA world show. The horse's head is elevated higher than it would be in a western pleasure class, but the horse is still collected and listening nicely to the rider. 












> She's got a good headset at the trot after I work her a bit, but doesn't neck rein


Neck reining comes from your seat and legs. The reins are just the secondary cue if the horse doesn't first respond to your seat and legs. 

Probably what will be a harder transition for your horse is going from contact on the mouth (English) to a loose draped rein (Western).


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Whoops. Copied the wrong video. 

In THIS video the horse has a more natural frame, rather than a WP frame. (That last video the horse was even behind the vertical .... )


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Western equitation doesn't have many rules. If you show, you will need to find out what that 'brand' of western riding says is right. Otherwise, it varies greatly:




























And sometimes, it will look like all of the above as the rider goes through their day.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

^^^The last picture does not apply to a Western Equitation class at a show, because for one thing, tie downs are illegal in the show pen. (And pretty sure that person is barrel racing, where it's a race against the clock and doesn't even involve a judge.)

But yes, if you are not showing, the manner in which people ride Western will vary greatly.


----------



## hunterjumper1998 (Feb 8, 2013)

@beau159
1. She's a bad pony LOL! Not all the time. She's started dropping back to the trot from the canter after we do a flying lead, and when I make her go back to the canter, she bucks. Normally I stay on, but she *just* started doing this a few weeks ago, so I was using my western saddle to try to work out any issues in case she started into anoher bucking fit, I would have a bit more security (it's a deeper Hilason barrel saddle) and a horn. I haven't gone for the horn, though, since I was about 12ish years old when I first got her and didn't ride well 

2. I'm trying not to brace, and the main problem I have is that I try to keep more leg on her and I'm not dropping weight in my heels, but holding her with my leg, if that makes sense. And, yes, the stirrups are set pretty forward! Andshe's quite round, which makes it harder for me because I'm growing out of her again. But if I do grow any more it'll only be like an inch or so, I'm as tall as my mom. 
In my last lesson I thought of English equitation horses' slower gaits while I was trying to get her to slow down her trot (in English tack) and I found my equitation considerably better while thinking of that, so if I try to envision that in my Western tack, that might help a bit. I hope!

3. Thanks! The only reason I asked about the Eq was that there are some nice schooling shows around that have multiple classes and I was hopinv to do her in some all-around things just for the experience!

4. She doesn't have the best response to leg, which we are working on and has greatly improved since April, so that's probably the main reason haha! But she's getting loads better and recognizes the neck-rein logic, but doesn't know quite what to do with it yet!

Thanks for everything!!


----------

